# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Manisch depressief/Bipolaire stoornis - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Wat is een bipolaire stoornis?* 

De bipolaire stoornis heet ook wel manisch-depressieve stoornis. 
Bij de bipolaire stoornis wisselt de stemming sterk tussen twee extremen: heel erg uitgelaten of juist heel erg neerslachtig. De periode waarin iemand heel erg uitgelaten of opgewonden is, heet manie of hypomanie. Iemand is overdreven vrolijk, maar kan ook snel boos zijn. Ze houden geen rekening met de consequenties van hun gedrag. Ze hebben het gevoel alles aan te kunnen. 
Verschil tussen manie en hypomanie is dat mensen in een manie ook last kunnen hebben van psychotische verschijnselen en van sociale en relationele problemen; bij hypomanie niet.
De periode waarin iemand zeer somber is, heet depressie. Tussen de twee periodes is de stemming vaak normaal. De uitgelaten of prikkelbare periode duurt een paar dagen tot een paar weken. Sommige mensen hebben meer last van depressies, anderen meer van manieën. De variatie in klachten is groot. Per persoon is meestal wel een vast, duidelijk herkenbaar patroon te ontdekken, al is dit vaak pas na verloop van tijd.

De wisselende stemmingen zijn een flinke belemmering voor het doen van de dagelijkse dingen. Ook in de periode tussen manie en depressie in. Dan gaan mensen zich afvragen: Wat heb ik in de vorige periode gedaan? Wanneer komt het weer terug?


*Gaat het over?*

De stoornis zelf gaat niet over, wel kunnen medicijnen en therapieën de verschijnselen verminderen, of een nieuwe periode helpen voorkomen.
De eerste periode van de bipolaire stoornis is meestal tussen de 15 en 25 jaar. Mannen zijn gemiddel 25; vrouwen 27 jaar. Een episode duurt gemiddeld 3 tot 6 maanden. Manieën zijn meestal korter dan depressies. Er zijn wel grote verschillen tussen de ene persoon en de andere. Waarschijnlijk voelen de meeste mensen zich de helft van het jaar normaal. Of iemand herstelt, hangt af van wat er gebeurd is. Vaak worden relaties beëindigd of is iemand blijvend arbeidsongeschikt. 

Ingrijpende levensgebeurtenissen (negatief maar ook positief) hebben vooral invloed op de eerste periode van manie of depressie dan op latere periodes, dus op het begin van de bipolaire stoornis.
Alcohol- en drugsgebruik lokken verschijnselen uit of kunnen die versterken.
Wie het op jeugdige leeftijd krijgt, heeft minder gunstige vooruitzichten.


*Hoe vaak komt een bipolaire stoornis voor?*

Van alle volwassen Nederlanders tot 65 jaar heeft 1-2% ooit in zijn leven de verschijnselen van een bipolaire stoornis gehad, en 0,5-1% heeft de stoornis in het afgelopen jaar gehad. 


*Verschijnselen* 

*Manie/hypomanie
-een extreem uitgelaten stemming 
-overdreven vrolijk zijn 
-prikkelbaar, snel boos zijn 
-opgewonden, geagiteerd zijn 
-ruzies maken 
-minder behoefte aan slaap, 's nachts klaarwakker zijn 
-veel praten, bellen of e-mailen 
-gedachten die alle kanten opschieten 
-niet stil kunnen zitten 
-veel doen, niet kunnen stoppen 
-het gevoel hebben alles aan te kunnen 
-meer zin in seks hebben, tot seksueel ongeremd zijn 
-impulsief dingen doen zonder rekening te houden met nadelige gevolgen, bijvoorbeeld te hard rijden of te veel geld uitgeven
-Wanen en hallucinaties (niet bij hypomanie) 
-Sociale en relationele problemen (niet bij hypomanie)

*Depressie
-een sombere of geïrriteerde stemming 
-lusteloos zijn, nergens zin in hebben 
-minder belangstelling voor werk of hobby's 
-moe of uitgeput zijn 
-geen emoties voelen 
-geen contact met anderen willen 
-weinig of geen gevoel van eigenwaarde 
-niets te zeggen hebben 
-denken aan de dood, gedachten over zelfdoding 
-slecht slapen of juist veel slapen, vroeg wakker worden 
-minder of juist meer gaan eten 
-minder behoefte aan seks 
-afspraken afzeggen

Zie vervolg
(bron: trimbos.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*Oorzaken*

Over oorzaken van de bipolaire stoornis valt nog weinig te zeggen. Wel zijn extra risico's bekend. Dat wil zeggen: er is meer risico in onderstaande gevallen. De extra risico's hebben te maken met geslacht en leeftijd, met individuele kwetsbaarheid, en met levensgebeurtenissen.


*Geslacht en leeftijd*

De bipolaire stoornis komt even vaak voor bij mannen als bij vrouwen. 
Bepaalde typen bipolaire stoornis komen iets vaker voor bij vrouwen.
Individuele kwetsbaarheid

Erfelijkheid speelt zeker een rol, al is het nog niet bekend hoe de kwetsbaarheid wordt doorgegeven. In bepaalde families komt de stoornis vaker voor. De bipolaire stoornis komt vaker voor wanneer 1 van de ouders het heeft. Wanneer een eeneiige tweelingbroer of -zus het heeft, dan heeft de ander 50 tot 70% kans op deze stoornis. 
Het is niet bekend of drugs, medicijnen en lichamelijke ziektes een rol hebben bij het ontstaan van een bipolaire stoornis. Wel is inmiddels duidelijk dat gebruik van hasj en wiet 5 keer zoveel kans geeft.


*Omgeving*

-Alleenstaanden hebben vaker een bipolaire stoornis. 
-De bipolaire stoornis komt vaker bij mensen die in de stad wonen. 
-Er is geen verband met opleiding of sociale klasse.
-Levensgebeurtenissen

Traumatische jeugdervaringen (waaronder mishandeling en verwaarlozing) maken de kans groter. 
Mensen met een bipolaire stoornis maken niet meer stressvolle levensgebeurtenissen mee dan anderen.


*Diagnose* 

Het is voor de persoon zelf, maar ook voor een arts lastig om een bipolaire stoornis te herkennen. Zes jaar duurt het gemiddeld voordat de diagnose wordt gesteld (gerekend vanaf de eerste episode). 50% van de mensen wacht langer dan 5 jaar voordat een hulpverlener wordt ingeschakeld.
Bovendien, ze zoeken vaak hulp voor andere problemen. Tijdens een manie voelt iemand zich over het algemeen prima en denkt hij niet dat hij ziek is. De verschijnselen kunnen ook zo mild zijn, dat de persoon zelf en direct betrokkenen niet in de gaten hebben dat er sprake is van een ziekte. Het duurt gemiddeld zes jaar voordat de juiste diagnose wordt gesteld.

Vaak wordt de diagnose uiteindelijk gesteld in een crisissituatie; tijdens een manische periode. Een psychiater kan aan de hand van de verschijnselen vaststellen of iemand een bipolaire stoornis heeft. Ook zijn er diverse vragenlijsten om de diagnose vast te stellen. 
Naast een psychiatrisch onderzoek is er ook altijd lichamelijk en bloedonderzoek. Duidelijk moet zijn dat de verschijnselen niet komen door drugs, medicijnen of een lichamelijke ziekte.

In een volgende fase van de diagnose wordt de ernst van de bipolaire stoornis vastgesteld. Ook hier zijn diverse vragenlijsten behulpzaam. Sommige vragenlijsten kunnen mensen zelf invullen.
Het verhaal van de partner en naaste familie is belangrijk om het beeld compleet te maken, vooral als iemand in een hypomane periode zit; maar ook om vast te stellen of de stoornis in de familie voorkomt.

Zie vervolg
(bron: trimbos.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*Behandeling* 

Bij de behandeling van de bipolaire stoornis tijdens een manische of depressieve periode is het belangrijk de verschijnselen zo snel mogelijk te verminderen. Dit kan door medicijnen en voldoende rust en structuur in te bouwen. 
Het is niet zo dat medicijnen of andere behandelingen de bipolaire stoornis genezen. De meeste mensen met een bipolaire stoornis gebruiken dan ook voor langere tijd medicijnen om hun stemming stabiel te houden en zo een nieuwe depressie of manie te voorkomen.
Naast medicijnen bestaat de behandeling vaak uit voorlichting of psycho-educatie, eventueel aangevuld met cognitieve therapie en sociaal-maatschappelijke steun of rehabilitatie.

**Medicijnen*
Welke medicijnen iemand het best kan gebruiken, hangt af van zijn (overige) klachten en of iemand in een manie, depressie zit, of medicijnen nodig heeft om terugkeer van de verschijnselen te voorkomen of te beperken.
Er is een aantal eerste, tweede en derde keus mogelijkheden. Zie bij Meer informatie voor een link naar deze informatie. 
Overigens mag het middel valproaat in Nederland niet worden voorgeschreven.

Manie
Voor de behandeling van een manie heeft lithium de voorkeur. Andere eerste keus medicijnen: valproaat en een (atypisch) antipsychoticum. Of er is een combinatie van lithium/valproaat en een atypisch antipsychoticum. Er zijn ook tweede en derde keus medicinale behandelingen.
Bij ernstig gestoorde slaap of grote onrust kunnen slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen helpen. Deze zogenoemde benzodiazepinen worden bij voorkeur niet langer dan enkele weken gebruikt, omdat ze nogal verslavend werken.

Bipolaire depressie
Voor niet al te ernstige depressies is lithium eerste keus. Bij ernstige depressie is een combinatie van lithium/valproaat of het antipsychoticum olanzapine en een antidepressivum (SSRI) aanbevolen.

Onderhoudsbehandeling
Voor onderhoud wordt lithium als eerste keus gezien gebruikt. Valproaat is hier ook mogelijk. Lithium is vooral effectief bij die patiënten die af en toe worden opgenomen en die weinig last hebben van andere psychische stoornissen (de typische bipolaire stoornis patiënt). Het helpt een terugval te voorkomen. Dat houdt wel in dat zij dit medicijn langdurig moeten gebruiken.
Hinderlijke bijwerkingen (sterke dorst, dikker worden, trillen) kunnen ervoor zorgen dat iemand niet langer gemotiveerd is om medicijnen te gebruiken. Vooral als een manische of depressieve periode voorbij is, kan stoppen verleidelijk zijn. Juist dan is voortzetting van de medicatie echter noodzakelijk om een nieuwe manie of depressie te voorkomen. Stoppen met medicatie leidt vrijwel altijd binnen afzienbare tijd tot terugkeer van de klachten, zeker bij plotseling stoppen. Heeft iemand last van bijwerkingen en wil hij liever stoppen, dan is het goed dit met de behandelaar te bespreken.
De hoeveelheid lithium in het bloed luistert nauw. Daarom moet het bloed regelmatig worden gecontroleerd.


**Psychologische en andere behandelingen* 
Naast behandeling met medicijnen is het van groot belang dat iemand kennis krijgt over de verschijnselen van een bipolaire stoornis en dat hij deze bij zichzelf leert herkennen. Hulp en steun van anderen zijn daarbij onontbeerlijk.

Psycho-educatie of voorlichting
Psycho-educatie of voorlichting geeft mensen kennis over de bipolaire stoornis, en helpt bij het leren omgaan met de gevolgen. Het vermindert de kans op een volgende depressie of manie, onder andere doordat mensen de voortekenen van een manische of depressieve periode leren herkennen. Deze voortekenen kunnen zich 1 tot 4 weken van tevoren voordoen. De mogelijke voortekenen zijn gelijk aan de verschijnselen van een manische of depressieve periode zelf. 

Psycho-educatie gebeurt in de vorm van een cursus of vaardigheidstraining of in gesprekken met de behandelaar. Psycho-educatie is ook nuttig voor familie en andere betrokkenen.

Psychologische behandelingen 
Psychologische behandelingen bij bipolaire stoornis hebben een aantal vaste uitgangspunten.
-Altijd in combinatie met medicijnen 
-Kortdurend (10-20 gesprekken) 
-Begint vaak tijdens of kort na een manie of depressie 
-Gelijktijdig met psycho-educatie 
-Zorgen dat mensen medicijnen blijven gebruiken 
-Gericht op het functioneren en problemen in het nu 
-Praktische insteek

Er zijn drie vormen van psychologische behandelingen die werken, dat wil zeggen dat ze een terugval kunnen voorkomen of beperken.
~Cognitieve therapie, die leert een beginnende manie of depressie tijdig te herkennen. 
~Combinatie van interpersoonlijke therapie en zogenoemde sociale-ritmetherapie. In die laatste wordt een vast dag- en nachtritme en een vast patroon van sociale activiteiten aangeleerd. 
~Gezinstherapie, die onder andere de communicatie en de sociale vaardigheden van een gezin verbeteren.

Zie vervolg artikel
(bron: trimbos.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*Adviezen patient* 

*Zorg dat u goed geïnformeerd bent over de bipolaire stoornis. 
*Zorg er ook voor dat mensen die voor u belangrijk zijn, goed geïnformeerd zijn over de bipolaire stoornis. 
*Probeer een balans te vinden tussen wat u voorgesteld wordt in de behandeling en keuzes die u zelf wilt maken. Overleg hierover met de behandelaar. 
*U moet het zelf doen, maar doe het niet alleen. Probeer vrienden, familie en hulpverleners te beschouwen als bondgenoten. 
*Overweeg contact te zoeken met lotgenoten. Omdat zij dezelfde ervaringen hebben, is bij elkaar vaak steun, (h)erkenning en advies te vinden. 
*Bespreek met de behandelaar en mensen uit uw omgeving bij wie u terecht kunt voor hulp, ook 's avonds en in het weekend. 
*Zoek samen met de behandelaar, familie en vrienden uit wat er voorafgaat aan een manische of depressieve periode. Schrijf de mogelijke voortekenen op en ga regelmatig na of ze zich voordoen. 
*Stel eventueel een noodplan op samen met uw behandelaar en familie/vrienden. Daar kunt u in zetten wat er moet gebeuren als u in een manische of depressieve periode zit en u uw eigen situatie niet goed meer kunt inschatten. 
*Neem de tijd om met uw behandelaar, familie en vrienden uit te zoeken hoe om te gaan met de bipolaire stoornis. De verschijnselen kunnen immers terugkeren. 
*Neem de tijd om uit te vinden of, en welk werk haalbaar is, bijvoorbeeld parttime of fulltime, betaald of vrijwillig. Neem niet te veel hooi op uw vork. 
*Veel mensen schrikken van iemand met een bipolaire stoornis en reageren afwijzend. Bepaal daarom zelf wat u wel en niet vertelt en aan wie over uw stoornis. Vertel oppervlakkige kennissen een beperkte versie en reserveer het complete verhaal voor mensen die dichtbij staan.


*Adviezen familie/betrokkenen* 

De bipolaire stoornis brengt een levenslange kwetsbaarheid met zich mee. Dit beïnvloedt niet alleen het leven en de toekomstplannen van de persoon in kwestie, maar ook het leven van direct betrokkenen. Tijdens een manische of depressieve periode maken zij iemand mee die anders is dan normaal. Die bijvoorbeeld sneller ruzie maakt, geld uitgeeft op een onverantwoorde manier, of denkt aan zelfdoding. Verder zijn ze bezorgd over nieuwe periodes van manie of depressie.

*Zorg dat u actuele, betrouwbare informatie heeft over de bipolaire stoornis en de mogelijke gevolgen. 
*De stemmingswisselingen en het bijbehorende gedrag komen voort uit de stoornis. Betrek de gebeurtenissen niet op uzelf. 
*Het feit dat u de stoornis erkent, betekent niet dat u alles hoeft te accepteren. Bespreek met de persoon in kwestie waar uw grenzen liggen. 
*Vraag waar u iemand wel en niet bij kunt helpen. Probeer een balans te vinden tussen afstand en nabijheid. 
*Gebruik uw energie om actief aan de slag te gaan en te leren omgaan met de situatie. Bijvoorbeeld door samen met uw familielid een cursus over de bipolaire stoornis te volgen. 
*Om overbelasting te voorkomen is het belangrijk af en toe afstand te nemen. Doe uw eigen dingen, en doe die dingen die plezier en ontspanning geven. 
*Zorg ervoor dat u bij enkele mensen in uw omgeving uw hart kunt luchten. Houd ook contact met mensen buiten het gezin. 
*Zoek mensen in vergelijkbare situaties, bijvoorbeeld via de Vereniging Manisch-Depressieven en Betrokkenen (VMDB), of stichting Labyrint~In Perspectief.

Het is de taak van de behandelaar om de partner en naaste familie te betrekken bij de behandeling. Direct betrokkenen kunnen veel bijdragen aan een succesvolle behandeling. Daarvoor is uitleg en begeleiding van de behandelaar nodig.
Het kan wel zijn dat uw familielid weigert dat u betrokken wordt bij de behandeling.

Vraag de behandelaar hoe u als familie het beste kunt omgaan met de ziekte van uw partner of familielid. 
*Veel instellingen voor geestelijke gezondheidszorg organiseren voorlichtingsbijeenkomsten of cursussen voor familieleden. Vraag er naar.
*Het komt voor dat iemand geen hulp accepteert of bijvoorbeeld weigert medicijnen te gebruiken. Dat kan leidt voor familieleden tot dilemma's en lastige situaties. 

Informeer bij de Vereniging Manisch-Depressieven en Betrokkenen (VMDB) of stichting Labyrint/In Perspectief welke oplossingen er zijn of hoe u kunt omgaan met de situatie.

(bron: trimbos.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Typen bipolaire stoornis* 

*Er worden 2 typen onderscheiden:*

***Bipolaire-I stoornis. Iemand heeft last van manische episodes en mogelijk ook van hypomane, depressieve en gemengde episodes. Na 1 manische episode kan iemand de diagnose bipolaire-I stoornis krijgen. 
***Bipolaire-II stoornis. Iemand heeft last van depressieve en hypomane episodes maar maakt geen manische of gemengde episodes door. De diagnose bipolaire-II stoornis wordt na 1 hypomane plus 1 of meer depressieve episodes gegeven. 

Er is nog een 3e type: de cyclothyme stoornis. Deze stoornis ontstaat meestal in de jeugd of adolescentie. Mensen hebben last van hypomane episodes en episodes met licht depressieve symptomen. Wel zijn de symptomen minder ernstig dan bij mensen met een manische, gemengde of een depressieve episode. Tussen 2 episodes in functioneren zij normaal. Maar deze periode duurt vaak kort. Mensen met een cyclothyme stoornis hebben relatief vaak sociale en relationele problemen. 

Als mensen symptomen hebben die lijken op een bipolaire stoornis maar die niet precies passen in een van de bovenstaande typen, dan wordt gesproken van een bipolaire stoornis niet anderszins omschreven. 


(bron: trimbos.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Bipolaire stoornis (manisch-depressief)*


*Herkenning*
Het herkennen van hypomane of manische verschijnselen is, wanneer je ermee bekend bent, niet moeilijk. Veel ingewikkelder is in het begin van de aandoening inzien dat er sprake is van een ziekte.

Beseffen dat het hier om een aandoening gaat, wordt gecompliceerd omdat eerste verschijnselen meestal aangenaam zijn: je gedachten zijn helderder dan normaal, ze gaan sneller, maar ze zijn (nog) niet gejaagd. Het lijkt trouwens helemaal alsof je optimaal functioneert: je hebt dingen eerder door, je kan je beter concentreren, vlugger en efficiënter werken. De wereld lijkt mooier, aangenamer, kleurrijker en interessanter dan ooit. De mensen zijn boeiender, hebben meer te vertellen, zijn dieper en gevoeliger dan je voor mogelijk had gehouden. Alles lijkt doordrenkt te zijn van zinvolheid. Wat je ook op je weg tegenkomt, is interessant, uitdagend en vraagt om jouw invloed, zorg, belangstelling en betrokkenheid.

Er zijn zoveel projecten die je wilt aanpakken. Overal lijken belangwekkende perspectieven te bestaan; nieuwe projecten liggen voor het oprapen. Je energie is grenzeloos: je hoeft niet te slapen. Iedere stap die je zet, vergroot die energie. Het wordt nu maar eens tijd dat je die vrienden van vroeger opbelt die je zo lang verwaarloosd hebt. Die mooie kleren, de snelle auto, de antieke boeken die je eigenlijk altijd al hebt willen hebben, moeten nu toch eindelijk worden aangeschaft. Geld speelt geen rol; trouwens, met de nieuwe projecten die je aan het ontwikkelen bent, zal je zoveel verdienen dat schulden nu er toch niet toe doen. Misschien wordt het ook eens tijd je vrienden in Californië te bezoeken die je zolang niet gezien hebt.

Na verloop van tijd gaan je gedachten te snel, je kan ze niet meer volgen. Het is niet leuk meer. In plaats van je vrolijk en opgewekt te voelen, voel je je gedreven, opgejaagd; als iets even tegenzit wordt je vreselijk boos. Het gevoel alles aan te kunnen, schept onrust: er is zoveel te doen, zoveel belangrijk werk dat op je wacht, het moet nu gebeuren, rusten mag niet. De idee dat je voortdurend in de gaten gehouden wordt, versterkt. Kon je het eerder van je afschudden, nu lukt dat niet meer en je moet voortdurend op je hoede blijven. Het maakt je angstig. Er gebeuren ook allerlei dingen om je heen die je niet kan plaatsen. Mensen kijken je zo vreemd aan, hun gezichten veranderen plotseling, je hoort ze over je praten. Proberen ze je te beïnvloeden, je boodschappen te zenden?

De verschijnselen van manie worden na de volgende opsomming elk kort toegelicht.
De verschijnselen van depressie bij de bipolaire stoornis zijn niet anders dan bij de depressieve stoornis. Voor de beschrijving wordt dan ook naar daar verwezen.

•stemming is vrolijk of prikkelbaar
•toegenomen zelfvertrouwen
•toegenomen spraakdrang
•toegenomen snelheid van denken
•toegenomen activiteit
•verhoogde afleidbaarheid
•risicovol gedrag
•ontremming
•weinig slaap nodig

Stemming is vrolijk of prikkelbaar
Achtereenvolgens gaan sterke "mooie" emoties over in meer prikkelbaar dan vrolijk zijn, soms zelfs agressief worden en achterdochtig, soms paranoïde wanen. Daarna is de patiënt zeer prikkelbaar, boos, kan een gevoel van hopeloosheid en paniek toeslaan en zijn er paranoïde wanen.

Toegenomen zelfvertrouwen
Zelfverzekerd zijn, denken alles aan te kunnen kan overgaan in overtuigd zijn bijzondere gaven te bezitten en ongevraagd problemen van anderen op gaan lossen. In een verder gevorderd stadium zijn er grootheidswanen, paranoïde wanen en een enkele keer bizarre wanen.

Toegenomen spreekdrang
In het begin is de veel en snel sprekende patiënt wel te volgen maar vervolgens spreekt hij of zij voortdurend en springt van de hak op de tak. Uiteindelijk kan complete verwardheid optreden.

Toegenomen snelheid van denken
Eerst gaat het denken lekker snel, alles lijkt duidelijker dan eerst maar daarna racen de gedachten door hoofd en zijn op een gegeven moment niet meer bij te houden en iedere samenhang ontbreekt.

Toegenomen activiteit
de patiënt pakt van alles aan, maakt weinig af, is druk en beweeglijk. Vervolgens luidruchtige en doelloze activiteit, chaotisch gedrag, voortdurend in beweging.

Verhoogde afleidbaarheid
Praat over en doet van alles en nog wat en kan zich eigenlijk nergens langer dan enkele ogenblikken op richten. Uiteindelijk is de patiënt nergens meer mee bezig en is er geen doelgerichte activiteit meer mogelijk.

Risicovol gedrag
Teveel geld uitgeven en flirten zijn vaak de eerste tekenen van manische ontremming, veel 'onveilige' seks met wisselende partners is duidelijk gevaarlijk, maar ook jezelf niet meer verzorgen, niet meer eten en drinken kan gevaarlijk worden.

Ontremming
Iemand die telkens vreemden aanspreekt, anderen 's nachts op gaat bellen, opdringerig wordt is bezig manisch te worden. In een later stadium is er geen controle meer over agressief gedrag en seksuele impulsen.

Weinig slaap nodig
Van 5-6 uur per nacht geleidelijk steeds minder slaap nodig hebben. Uiteindelijk helemaal niet meer slapen en maar doorgaan.


*Achtergrond*

Ongeveer 150.000 Nederlanders lijden aan de bipolaire stoornis. Het komt evenveel voor bij vrouwen als bij mannen. Manische en depressieve periodes volgen elkaar gedurende het leven steeds vaker op. De eerste manische of depressieve periode ontstaat meestal tussen 20e en 40e levensjaar. 15% van de patiënten pleegt zelfmoord tijdens depressie. Behandeling met medicijnen voorkomt in 65% van de gevallen nieuwe (manische of depressieve) episodes

De manie ontwikkelt zich in een drietal stadia. Van milde verschijnselen, ook wel hypomanie (hypo = onder) genoemd, via een matig-ernstig manisch beeld tot een manische psychose, dat een van de indrukwekkende en spoedeisende psychiatrische beelden is die we kennen. Deze stadia kunnen dagen tot maanden duren. Door ingrijpen van buitenaf een wordt een manische psychose behandeld, anders volgt totale uitputting en dood.

Van alle psychiatrische stoornissen lijken erfelijke factoren bij manisch–depressieve stoornis het meest uitgesproken te zijn. Deze stoornis komt ook vaak voor bij eerste- en tweedegraads familieleden.

De belangrijkste heersende theorie over het ontstaan van manisch- depressieve stoornis gaat ervan uit dat met iedere manische of depressieve episode een biochemisch proces in de hersenen op gang komt dat het tot stand komen van de volgende episode vergemakkelijkt.

Zie vervolg
(bron: e-psychiater.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*Behandeling*
Maak de patiënt duidelijk dat hij ziek is en behandeling behoeft. Dit is eenvoudiger gezegd dan gedaan. De manisch-depressieve stoornis is een ziekte die behandeld kan en moet worden. Het omgaan met een patiënt met een manisch- depressieve stoornis betekent vaak het leveren van een voortdurende strijd om de patiënt te motiveren in behandeling te gaan (bij een eerste episode) of te blijven (in het verloop van de aandoening). In het begin van de (hypo)mane episode voelt de patiënt zich goed en wil van dat gevoel eigenlijk niet af. Dit staat het hulp zoeken in het begin van een manische episode in de weg.

Later in de manische fase, wanneer de patiënt blijkbaar ernstig ziek is, wordt hulp zoeken bemoeilijkt vanwege twee problemen: in de eerste plaats is de patiënt soms zo verward (en psychotisch) dat hij de noodzaak tot behandeling niet inziet. Tijdens een depressieve episode zal de patiënt eerder geneigd zijn zich te laten behandelen. Wanneer de depressieve episode echter voorbij is en de patiënt zich weer normaal of zelfs hypomaan voelt, zal hij weinig behoefte hebben om zijn medicijnen in te nemen omdat hij zich 'lekker voelt'.

Even moeilijk als de patiënt te motiveren in behandeling te gaan, is hem in behandeling te houden. Dit is onder andere het gevolg van het feit dat de patiënt zich achteraf weinig van de manische periode zal herinneren. In de laatste fase van de manische episode zijn de verschijnselen voor de patiënt zelf zeer beangstigend, gênant en zelfdestructief. Zou de patiënt zich deze voor hem schadelijke periode goed kunnen herinneren, dan zou hij ook gemakkelijker te motiveren zijn om zich bij (het aanbreken van) een nieuwe episode te laten behandelen. Bij het omgaan met de patiënt met een manisch-depressieve stoornis is het daarom van belang om de patiënt voortdurend een spiegel voor te houden hoe hij zich zou kunnen gaan gedragen en voelen wanneer hij het gebruik van de medicatie staakt. Tevens moet niet worden geschroomd om de patiënt uit te leggen welke nare en voor hem en zijn omgeving schadelijke consequenties zijn gedrag in het verleden heeft gehad.

Patiënten met een manisch-depressieve stoornis hebben soms een (grote) negatieve invloed op hun omgeving, vanwege overspel, het uitgeven van grote hoeveelheden geld en het ongepaste, ontremde en agressieve gedrag dat optreedt tijdens de manische episode. Vele huwelijken, relaties en vriendschappen zijn hier niet tegen bestand. Vanzelfsprekend hebben manische (en depressieve) episodes ook belangrijke gevolgen voor het werk.

De ontremdheid die tijdens een manische fase optreedt, kan leiden tot conflicten met collegae en superieuren; de aandacht- en concentratiestoornissen kunnen leiden tot verminderde werkprestaties. Wanneer het gedrag van de manische patiënt een destructieve invloed dreigt te gaan hebben, is het de verantwoordelijkheid van zijn directe omgeving om grenzen te stellen aan zijn gedrag, hoe moeilijk dat ook kan zijn. Niemand is gebaat bij het (steeds weer) toegeven aan de wensen en impulsen van de (hypo)mane patiënt, die in elk geval zelf nauwelijks of geen rekening zal houden met de gevolgen van zijn gedrag voor zijn omgeving.

Het is niet nodig om onder de stemmingswisselingen, agressieve uitbarstingen en egocentrisch gedrag te blijven lijden van een manische of hypomane patiënt. Aangezien het vaak moeilijk zal zijn om de patiënt in te perken, zal het geregeld nodig zijn om hulp te zoeken. Deze hulp kan door de (huis)arts worden verstrekt, maar soms zal men er niet omheen kunnen de politie in te schakelen. Schroom hier niet voor. De aandoening gaat niet vanzelf over, de patiënt zal zich vaker niet dan wel willen laten behandelen en intussen loopt de omgeving -in meer dan een opzicht- de klappen op.

Vroege herkenning en snelle behandeling van ontremming zal er toe leiden dat de volgende (manische) stadia niet worden bereikt zodat de episode in de kiem kan worden gesmoord. Kalmerende middelen of slaapmiddelen zijn onmisbaar om er voor te zorgen dat de patiënt voldoende slaapt en het dag en nacht ritme zich zo snel mogelijk normaliseert. Bij verdere ontremming komen stemmingsstabilisatoren zoals lithium, carbamazepine (Tegreto) of valproïnezuur (Depakine) in aanmerking. Zie ook de afzonderlijke medicijnbesprekingen.

Lithium.
Ongeveer 80% van de manische patiënten vertoont een duidelijke verbetering na twee weken behandeling met lithium. Lithium blijkt ook werkzamer dan antipsychotica in het verminderen van manische verschijnselen: behandeling met antipsychotica baat maximaal 50% van de patiënten.

Carbamazepine (Tegretol)
Carbamazepine is een middel dat ook wordt gebruikt bij de behandeling van mensen met epilepsie (vallende ziekte). Het helpt 70% van de manische patiënten.

Valproïnezuur (Depakine)
Hoewel dit middel minder lang gebruikt wordt dan lithium is het goed werkzaam bij de behandeling van manie.

Daarnaast zijn kalmerende middelen, zoals clonazepam (Rivotril), vrijwel altijd onmisbaar in het begin van de behandeling.

Antipsychotica hebben slechts een plaats in de behandeling wanneer de patiënt evident psychotisch is, of wanneer de kalmerende middelen onvoldoende effect sorteren. Nieuwe, atypische antipsychotica hebben zich aangediend als veilige alternatieven voorbehandeling met stemmingsstabilisatoren. In de acute fase beginnen deze medicijnen dan ook weer aan terrein te winnen.


*Rust*

Rust is bij de behandeling van manische verschijnselen van groot belang. Een regelmatig dag en nacht ritme, een duidelijke dagindeling, maar vooral de patiënt niet de gelegenheid geven allerlei nieuwe prikkels op te doen, zijn een essentieel onderdeel van de behandeling van manie. Patiënten met manie zijn zeer gevoelig voor geluid en andere zintuiglijke prikkels. Het maakt hen meer opgewonden en daardoor zijn ze minder goed te behandelen. De patiënt een kamer alleen geven en hem niet teveel over de afdeling te laten rondzwerven, is het halve werk. Het geven van medicijnen zonder voor een rustige, stabiele omgeving te zorgen is dweilen met de kraan open. Bij de behandeling van een ernstig zieke patiënt is het essentieel dat hij zo snel mogelijk tot rust komt. Kalmering geschiedt bij voorkeur met medicijnen die behoren tot de groep van de kalmerende middelen. Deze, zoals clonazepam (Rivotril), kunnen in hoge dosering worden gegeven zonder dat het leidt tot gevaarlijke bijwerkingen. Soms, met name wanneer de patiënt psychotisch is, zijn ook antipsychotica nodig. Hoewel antipsychotica soms ter kalmering van de opgewonden patiënt worden gebruikt, zijn ze vanwege hun nare bijwerkingen hiervoor minder geschikt dan de benzodiazepines.


*Opname*

Patiënten die manisch ontremd zijn worden nogal eens opgenomen als gevolg van hun grootsheid- of paranoïde wanen. Zij vinden zichzelf niet ziek, evenmin dat zij een behandeling nodig hebben. Toch zijn zulke patiënten vaak een gevaar voor zichzelf en anderen omdat zij (bijvoorbeeld) denken dat alle lichten voor hen op groen zullen springen. Vaak is dwangopname de enige oplossing.

Een dilemma ontstaat wanneer de patiënt voor zijn omgeving niet gevaarlijk, maar wel onmogelijk is. Een voorbeeld is de patiënt die door 's nachts te musiceren zijn huisgenoten (of de gehele buurt) de slaap onthoudt. Moet een dergelijke patiënt tegen zijn zin opgenomen worden? De buurt zal geen bezwaar hebben, de familie zal er (heimelijk) wel mee kunnen instemmen, maar of het ook in de geest, laat staan naar de letter van de wet is, is vaak minder duidelijk.

Een manische psychose in vergevorderd stadium is een ernstige, levensbedreigende, toestand. De patiënt kan namelijk zo opgewonden en overactief zijn dat hij niet meer eet of drinkt. In combinatie met de verhoogde activiteit kan dit snel tot lichamelijke uitputting en zelfs tot de dood leiden. Vrijwel altijd zijn dergelijke patiënten tevens psychotisch waardoor zij de ernst van hun toestand noch de noodzaak tot behandeling inzien. Zij moeten dan ook vaak gedwongen opgenomen en worden behandeld.

Vaak is het nodig patiënten in met een manische psychose in een zogenaamde isoleerruimte te verplegen, omdat geluids- en andere prikkels hem onrustiger maken. Daarnaast zal een patiënt in stadium 3 van de manie zo onrustig zijn dat hij de andere patiënten die zijn opgenomen lastig zal vallen. Een opname in een isoleerruimte is dus zowel ter bescherming van de patiënt als van zijn omgeving.

Wanneer de patiënt weigert te drinken, is het soms nodig dat een vochtinfuus wordt gegeven of sondevoeding. Bij ernstige opwinding kan het tijdelijk (totdat de medicijnen werken) nodig zijn om de patiënt op bed vast te binden, omdat hij anders de infuusnaald of sonde uittrekt. Aangezien het een levensbedreigende situatie betreft, is een dergelijke aanpak soms nodig om het leven van de patiënt te redden.


*Aandachtspunt*

Een antidepressivum geven zonder dat eerst een stemmingsstabilisator (zoals lithium) wordt toegediend bij een patiënt die aan een manisch-depressieve stoornis lijdt, kan aanleiding geven tot twee complicaties. In de eerste plaats kan de patiënt "doorschieten" in een manie: het antidepressivum werkt als het ware te sterk: in plaats van gewoon te herstellen, wordt de patiënt hypomaan of manisch. Dit is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling. Een andere mogelijk optredende complicatie is dat de manische en depressieve fasen door de medicatie elkaar sneller gaan opvolgen hetgeen een verergering van de aandoening betekent.

(bron: e-psychiater.nl)

----------

